# reinstall mysql



## neo36 (Nov 20, 2002)

i totally messed up mysql and i need to reinstall it. how can i do that?? i tried to just delete the folder it's in, but after reinstallation it's still not working.

fyi: originally i forgot my root password. using phpmyadmin i deleted the root user, because i though i can create a new one then. silly me, didn't work, of course.


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 21, 2002)

Oops 

Yeah you can hardly just delete the folder. I presume you're using the Entropy.ch installation?

Are you on Jag or 10.1.5? Did you install 3.23.51 or 3.23.53? What are your error messages?


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 21, 2002)

Wait a second...If you used phpMyAdmin to remove a row from the "user" table, why didn't you just update the password field for root to whatever you wanted?

How did you get access to the user table if you didn't know your root password?


----------



## uoba (Nov 22, 2002)

If you need to completely remove the MySQL installation, use Marc Liyanage's script to remove MySQL. At the time of writing this his site was down at www.entropy.ch, but the script is called remove-old-mysql.sh.

I have had varying success with this, but I think it'll work in your case, since you don't have a problem with MySQL as an installation itself.


----------



## billbaloney (Nov 22, 2002)

Wait!  Why don't we work through this problem first?  You shouldn't have to trash the whole installation just because you've screwed up the user accounts.  Post your error messages and so on.


----------



## Roadie (Nov 30, 2002)

I really do want to remove my mysql installation, and that script on entropy doesnt seem to be working.  I had an older (3.23.47) version on there, then when i upgraded to jaguar i put .53 on there, now i think i have 2 seperate installations and everythings acting all wierd.  I just want to take everything off and intall it clean again.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roadie _
> *I really do want to remove my mysql installation, and that script on entropy doesnt seem to be working.  I had an older (3.23.47) version on there, then when i upgraded to jaguar i put .53 on there, now i think i have 2 seperate installations and everythings acting all wierd.  I just want to take everything off and intall it clean again. *



The script should do a good job of removing all the mySql files... I've had to use it a number of times just trying to get the first install going. 

Could you be more specific with what you were doing?


----------



## Roadie (Nov 30, 2002)

Actually, i emailed him and he got back to me...he told me to remove remove the receipt in /Library/Receipt.  That was the only thing left.


----------

